# Volume control on steering wheel not working



## Fusarelli (Feb 26, 2014)

My steering wheel audio control recently stopped working on my 2008 Pathfinder. The right side, which is the cruise control, works fine. To be exact, the left side audio controls actually do work, but only when the steering wheel is turned at least 1/4 to the left, when it's centered or turned to the right, it doesn't work at all. Any ideas?? Thanks!


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

loose connection or electrical coupler


----------



## Fusarelli (Feb 26, 2014)

kukla said:


> loose connection or electrical coupler


Can you give me some guidance on locating and repairing it?

Thanks


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

steering wheel position seems to be the clue at this point
when you turn the wheel, that motion seems to be affecting an intermittent electrical connection
first place I'd look is at the connector where the steering wheel harness connects to the next harness


----------



## Fusarelli (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok I'll check that first tonight. Is that harness easily accessible or do I need to start removing stuff to get to it?


----------



## Auggie (May 16, 2015)

Fusarelli said:


> My steering wheel audio control recently stopped working on my 2008 Pathfinder. The right side, which is the cruise control, works fine. To be exact, the left side audio controls actually do work, but only when the steering wheel is turned at least 1/4 to the left, when it's centered or turned to the right, it doesn't work at all. Any ideas?? Thanks!


I'm having a similar problem on my Nissan Versa, 2007. My thoughts were that the Spiral Cable is starting to wear out after years of use but I did not see any additional posts here, did you have any luck with this?


----------



## Steve k (Aug 9, 2015)

I have the same issue with my 2008 pathfinder LE. Has anyone figured out how to fix this?


----------



## Freddyocum (Sep 8, 2015)

Same problem with 2007 350z. Bought it used in 2011. Volume and seek have always worked but bluetooth function didn't. It would give me a yellow light indication that something was happening on the overhead panel next to mic but I could never hear audio from it.


----------



## Jayef (Mar 23, 2016)

I have 2005 X trail radio controls not working controls on stealing colume are ok


----------



## Sonicwoosh1 (Mar 17, 2020)

I had the same problem when i got my steering wheel returned from refurbishment which was done by these guys on their website, had it retrimmed in full leather.. but the buttons didnt work on one side, after good look i saw that the wires somehow came undone, maybe cuz of the shipping, but probobly them forgot to reconnect them.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Fusarelli said:


> My steering wheel audio control recently stopped working on my 2008 Pathfinder. The right side, which is the cruise control, works fine. To be exact, the left side audio controls actually do work, but only when the steering wheel is turned at least 1/4 to the left, when it's centered or turned to the right, it doesn't work at all. Any ideas?? Thanks!


The Spiral Cable assembly on the steering column may have a broken wire. To access it, the steering wheel needs to be removed, however you have to deal with removing the air bag module which is a touchy situation; there are certain procedures that need to followed. It's best to download a copy of the FSM for your vehicle; it can be gotten from:
Owner's Manuals


----------

